# white washing



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

any of you have other ways of white washing?

We had a few liters of tinted minwax, rolled and back-brushed(zero open time), sprayed(with an HVLP) 2 coats of white minwax clear(contradiction in terms, but it made the white deeper).


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

This was from old reclaimed fir


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would be inclined to call that pickled. 
I've done it with Minwax before too. 
Looks nice!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> any of you have other ways of white washing?
> 
> We had a few liters of tinted minwax, rolled and back-brushed(zero open time), sprayed(with an HVLP) 2 coats of white minwax clear(contradiction in terms, but it made the white deeper).


Are you trying to do a real and traditional white wash ? (lime and water). Or pickle with a white tinted stain ?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> Are you trying to do a real white wash ? (lime and water). Or pickle with a white tinted stain ?


We've never done a 'real' white wash. This is a tinted translucent stain, with a white translucent clear on top.....if it doesn't make sense to any of you, don't worry cause is just as confusing writing it out


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> We've never done a 'real' white wash. This is a tinted translucent stain, with a white translucent clear on top.....if it doesn't make sense to any of you, don't worry cause is just as confusing writing it out


Oh the goal makes much sense, just not the name.

California Products used to make a clear base stain that was quite good at pickling with a given color. It did dry with a somewhat eggshell sheen. A protective coat on top would have been beneficial for your application.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> Oh the goal makes much sense, just not the name.
> 
> California Products used to make a clear base stain that was quite good at pickling with a given color. It did dry with a somewhat eggshell sheen. A protective coat on top would have been beneficial for your application.


We have two 'clear' coats of satin on top


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> We have two 'clear' coats of satin on top


I read that.

It looks good.

My only question was the term "white wash", which you have cleared up.


----------

